# ICB MY15 - Rahmenänderungen (keine Specs)



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

nach langer Abstinenz gehts endlich mal wieder ein bissl weiter. Aber bevor es zur Sache geht, ein paar frische News am Rande:

Wie bereits angedeutet standen bei mir einige größere Änderungen ins Haus. Seit gestern bin ich offziell Mitarbeiter bei fusion Bikes. Auch hier will die Produktpalette mit frischen Bikes erweitert werden. Das wird meine neue Spielwiese 
Die Verbindungen zu Carver sind aber nach wie vor sehr gut und nach derzeitigem Stand werde ich die Konstruktion weiter supporten. D.h. wir können auch gemeinsam am ICB MY15 arbeiten 
Bei Fragen zur Technik könnt ihr euch nach wie vor bei mir melden, am besten auch mal ne PN schreiben, da ich die ganzen offenen Threads nicht mehr komplett mitverfolgen kann.

Back to topic:
In diesem Thread sollten wir einfach mal ein bissl Feedback zum Thema ICB-Rahmen MY15 sammeln. Dabei soll es wirklich nur um den Rahmen gehen (technische Änderungen, Geometrie, Features, etc.). Die Specs sind ein anderes Thema und werden später besprochen... es geht jetzt erstmal darum die fälligen Änderungen sehr frühzeitig umzusetzen, damit diesmal der zeitplan nicht zuuuu sehr gequält wird 

Änderungsvorschläge von meiner Seite:

- Produktionsverbesserungen (v.a. Toleranzen) sind ja schon für MY14 in die Wege geleitet worden. Das Thema wird natürlich aufmerksam weiter beobachtet und ggf. noch mehr Druck gemacht.

- Carbonwippe (ohne Verstellung)

- Ausfallenden ohne Verstellung (da ist die Frage für welche Laufradgröße das konzipiert werden soll...)

EDIT: - Lageraufbau am Horstlink. Dafür gibt es schon eine Änderung, die 2014 beim Drift 650B zum Einsatz kommt (je zwei Kugellager pro Seite, die Dinger machen einfach weniger Ärger in Bezug auf die Einbautoleranzen).

Lasst mal hören, was euch noch auf dem Herzen liegt. Ich denke das Thema Geometrie in Abhängigkeit von der Laufradgröße wird interessant. Ich persönlich fände es spannend das Ding auf 650B vorne und 26" hinten auszulegen... aber das können wir ja erstmal diskutieren. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mal wieder ein, zwei unserer beliebten Abstimmungen machen  

Die nächsten zwei, drei Wochen sollen erst mal zu Ideenfindung dienen (bin fast die ganze Zeit unterwegs), danach gehts dann wieder fröhlich ans CAD!

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: In diesem Zusammenhang auch noch mal tausend Dank für das geile Projekt!!! Mit ein paar Monaten Abstand kann ich immer noch ganz klar sagen, dass das die abgefahrenste Geschichte war, an der ich je mitwirken durfte! Ohne die Community hätte das so niemlas funktioniert


----------



## kopis (2. November 2013)

Hi Stefan,

genau das war mein Gedanke, als du von News sprachst...wo wird er wohl bald arbeiten und der zweite...wird er Papa )))

Na da wünsch ich dir gaaaanz viel Spaß bei...und irgendwie schließt sich der Kreis langsam wieder ;-)
Wann fängst du an? Bist du kommende Woche in Frankreich dabei?

Grüße kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. November 2013)

Also ich persönlich finde den rahmen eigentlich schon ziemlich gut gelungen. Passt mir sehr gut von der geometrie und von der funktion!

zwei punkte stehen bei mir dennoch auf der verbesserungsliste. Ich bin mir durch aus bewusst, dass ich mit meinem sehr speziellen anwendungsbereich eher allein dar stehen mit einigen ansichten. Würde mich aber dennoch freuen wenn auch meine ideen berücksichtigt werden.

Punkt eins: Das fahrrad trägt sich unfaßbar schlecht. Das liegt zum einen an der form des unterrohrs, aber vorallem an dem lagerpunkt am unterrohr. Dieser trägt ziemlich dick auf und liegt genau da, wo ich das rad gern ablegen würde um es gut balanciert tragen zukönnen. 

Vorschläge: Entweder das ganze etwas schmäler konstruieren, so das es weniger weit vom unterrohr absteht. Oder vll. lässt sich da i.wie die form der wippe etwas runder gestalten. 

punkt 2 ist das gewicht. Aber das ist ja im intresse aller, dass der rahmen bei gleicher stabilität leichter wird.

Cool wäre natürlich wenn man statt der wechselbaren ausfallenden, zwei hinterbauen macht. Spart sicher gewicht.


Wippe hätte ich weiterhin gern mit einer verstelloption.

Und bitte bitte bitte, lasst das design und die verschiedenen oberflächenbehandlungen wie sie sind!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> genau das war mein Gedanke, als du von News sprachst...wo wird er wohl bald arbeiten und der zweite...wird er Papa )))
> 
> ...



hehehe... mitm Papa werden warte ich noch mindestens so lange bis ich selber kein Kind mehr bin 

Und jepp... bin gestern in Frankreich aufgeschlagen, sehr geiles Wetter hier... knapp 20°C und Sonnenschein 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Punkt eins: Das fahrrad trägt sich unfaßbar schlecht. Das liegt zum einen an der form des unterrohrs, aber vorallem an dem lagerpunkt am unterrohr. Dieser trägt ziemlich dick auf und liegt genau da, wo ich das rad gern ablegen würde um es gut balanciert tragen zukönnen.
> 
> ...



hmmm.... Punkt eins wird bestimmt nicht leicht zu realisieren... man könnte die Wippe evtl. in das Rohr setzen. Dazu müsste man halt innen eine Art Wanne  oder Stablisierungsring einsetzen.

Punkt zwei steht ganz oben auf der Agend... wir werden noch mal schauen wo wir Hand an die Bauteile anlegen können, um die Kiste noch leichter zu machen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Bener (2. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hehehe... mitm Papa werden warte ich noch mindestens so lange bis ich selber kein Kind mehr bin



Wie? Keine Kinder? Schade!


----------



## cytrax (2. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> r Hand an die Bauteile anlegen können, um die Kiste noch leichter zu machen.



Als Schaltung würd ich ja X0 bevorzugen, mit Shimano werd ich einfach nicht warm 

Dafür bevorzuge ich wieder Shimano Bremsen...verdammte Zwickmühle 

Naja man kanns ja austauschen. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall dass es nicht nur ne einmalige Sache war


----------



## bansaiman (2. November 2013)

Ein ausfallende,gute Idee.
Aber 2 oder 3 Bohrungen bzw.eine rechteckige ausfräsung mit 2 oder 3 rastpunkten,wodurch das Rad versetzt werden kann.so gibts das schon bei alutech oder auch yt.und so eine fräsung wäre sicher sogar günstiger als 2 ausfallenden 

wippe vom Design so verändern,dass der 222mm Dämpfer eingebaut werden kann,ohne dass etwas aneckt.zur gewichtsreduktion gabs hier doch auch schon ansehnliche wippenentwürfe einiger User.
hinterbau steifer.
ich denke,das wären 3 gut praktikable und für alle sinnvolle Ergänzungen :-D


----------



## Eisbein (2. November 2013)

achja, Anstatt der gewindehülsen im oberrohr zur leitungshalterung, klebe halter dazu packen und die gewindehülsen im unterrohr auch weglassen. Kleine schönheitsmakel, die mir immer wieder ins auge stechen!


----------



## kopis (2. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Und jepp... bin gestern in Frankreich aufgeschlagen, sehr geiles Wetter hier... knapp 20°C und Sonnenschein
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



NEID... 
Grinsekater, Maxi und meine Sohn kommen am Do ja auch kurz bei euch vorbei...bin gespannt was sie ausser zum Wetter noch sagen


----------



## duc-mo (2. November 2013)

Mal eine total ernst gemeinte Frage, wann gibts das icb als 29er??? Erst 2015 oder gar nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (2. November 2013)

Ahoi Stefan, schön zu hören, dass das ICB entwicklunsgtechnisch noch nicht am Ende ist. Bin zwar mit meinem sehr zufrieden, aber trotzdem gespannt was noch kommt.


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Carbonwippe (ohne Verstellung)


Gerade die vierfach verstellbare Wippe sehe ich als eins der stärksten Alleinstellungsmerkmale des ICB und würde sich nicht mehr missen wollen. Den X-Chip in eine Carbonwippe einzubauen sollte doch machbar sein, oder?


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Ausfallenden ohne Verstellung (da ist die Frage für welche Laufradgröße das konzipiert werden soll...)


Da die ganze Bikeindustrie ja gerade versucht 26" zu begraben läuft es hier wohl auf 650B als einzige Laufradgröße raus. Dann sollte aber auch der ganze Rahmen auf 650B angepasst werden - momentan isses ja eher ein 26er mit 650B-Option. Ich würde dann versuchen die Kettenstreben etwas kürzer zu machen und die Winkel 1° steiler.
Von 650B vorn, 26" hinten halte ich nicht viel. Der praktisch vom Laien erfahrbare Unterschied zu einem reinen 26er oder einem reinen 650B dürfte kaum vorhanden sein. Dafür sieht es komisch aus und schreckt damit evtl. potentielle Kunden ab. Und wenn schon Zwitter, dann wenigstens konsequent mit 29" von und 26" oder 650B hinten.


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: - Lageraufbau am Horstlink. Dafür gibt es schon eine Änderung, die 2014 beim Drift 650B zum Einsatz kommt (je zwei Kugellager pro Seite, die Dinger machen einfach weniger Ärger in Bezug auf die Einbautoleranzen).


Das klingt so, als wäre diese Änderung nur fertigungstechnisch motiviert. Bringt das funktional irgendwelche Vor-/Nachteile?

Meine Vorschläge:

Steuerrohr beim XL 10mm länger machen (für die 26er Version, bei 650B wäre das wohl nicht mehr nötig)
Öffnung für den Zug der Reverb Stealth vergrößern, so dass der Leitungsverbinder durchpasst (falls nicht schon beim 2014er geändert)


----------



## bansaiman (3. November 2013)

Bitte bitte bitte Bloß nicht als reines 650b.die bisherige Option scheint ja gut zu gehen und das mit 170mm fw.ist doch geil.
aber bei der lrs Größe wäre in Relation zur hr Achse ein tieferes Lager super.

zur radstand verstellung alternativ zu 2 ausfallenden:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=alute...gI51UqnwF4aPtAaoq4HYDw&zoom=1&biw=320&bih=508

oder stattdessen Bohrungen.beides sollte das Geld freischaffen,um die ausgefeiltere wippe zu stellen.
aber nicht die Einstellungen der wippe einsparen.zumindest 170 steil und flach tausche ich regelmäßig.aber der x Chip könnte durch die klassischen Löcher ersetzt werden.natürlich sieht das nicht so fesch aus,ABER es ist billiger und geht schneller als mit X Chip.dann lässt es sich innerhalb 1 min verstellen.der Chip ist mir zu viel gefummel und bei Dreck unterwegs zu ärgerlich,wenn ein Wechsel Dreck in die Vertiefung verschleppt,so das knacken folgt.das würde beim bloßen versetzen des bolzens auf ein anderes loch viel leichter vermeidbar sein.

Den effektiven sitzwinkel etwas steifer wäre super.0,5 Grad?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. November 2013)

messias schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das klingt so, als wäre diese Änderung nur fertigungstechnisch motiviert. Bringt das funktional irgendwelche Vor-/Nachteile?
> 
> ...



Moin Messias,

das mit den Lager ist der besseren Prrozesssicherheit geschuldet. In der Theorie sind Gleitlager an dieser Stelle eigentlich besser geeignet. Aber die Probleme (auch bei anderen Bikes, wo ich auf Gleitlager gegangen bin) zeigen, dass die Dinger viel zu empfindlich auf die de facto vorhandenen Produktionstoleranzen reagieren... wenn der ganze Kram noch in "echter Maschinenbauqualität" in D gefertigt werden würde, dann bekämen wir das vielleicht sogar in den Griff. Dann wären wir aber auch schnell in Preislagen von Nicolai & Co...

Das mit dem Steuerrohr bei den großen Größen hat der Hans auch schon angesprochen... dazu können sich gerne noch mal alle Riesen melden... ich kann mich schlecht in die Lage versetzen und bin da auf jeden Fall auf das Feedback der großen Fahrer angewiesen.

Das mit dem Zugausgang kommt mit auf die Änderungsliste, da gibts bestimmt schon passende Teile aus dem Regal.

Soooo... Sonne und Bikes sind am rufen, bis spääääter 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte Bloß nicht als reines 650b.die bisherige Option scheint ja gut zu gehen und das mit 170mm fw.ist doch geil.
> aber bei der lrs Größe wäre in Relation zur hr Achse ein tieferes Lager super.
> 
> zur radstand verstellung alternativ zu 2 ausfallenden:
> ...



Das Thema Geometrie und Wippe schreit nach einer Abstimmung. Wie wäre es, wenn wir diesmal alle strittigen Punkte sammeln und dann alles als Paket abstimmen?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## OldSchool (3. November 2013)

Habe auch XL und wuerde sagen Stack sollte 10-15 mm groesser sein unabhaengig ob 26 oder 27,5. Rest passt gut. 

Bei mir passt die RQ nicht in den Hinterbau. Auf der einen Seite ein bis zwei Millimeter platz auf der Anderen 15 mm. Ist vielleicht nur bei mir so.


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2013)

Steuerrohr so lassen oder verkürzen!!!! Was erhofft ihr euch für einen vorteil von 10mm mehr?

Noch aufrechtere sitzposition? früherer kipppunkt, weil größerer hebel, im ganz steilen gelände, hübscher wirds auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. November 2013)

Ich fahre 25mm Spacer, 19mm Rise, 7-8cm Sattelueberhoehung und tiefes Tretlager, dass finde ich fuer ein Enduro schon viel.


----------



## benzinkanister (3. November 2013)

- Eine durchgehende achse am drehpunkt wippe-unterrohr
- und auch eine andere lösung für den drehpunkt wippe-sitzstrebe.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. November 2013)

Interessant würde das mit der durchgehenden Achse werden, wenn man eine untermaßige Achse in den Rahmen einschweißt und das Teil nach dem Richten auf der CNC-Maschine fast auf das Endmaß bohrt und die letzten Hundertstel dann noch mit der Reibahle auf Maß bringt.
Ich werde mal mit unserem Rahmenbauer checken, ob der das vernünftig umsetzen kann.
Neben der höheren Präzision würde auch das Gewinde im Rahmen wegfallen... wobei ich kaum glaube, dass das einer tot drehen kann...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (3. November 2013)

Ich glaub auch dass sone achse schon ein bischen die Seitensteifigkeit erhöht.
Warum denkst du da an eine durchgehende Hülse anstatt der bisher angeschweißten dicken Ringe? Damit das ganze an der Stelle nicht mehr so breit ist?

Gruss


----------



## Makke (4. November 2013)

Einen Wunsch hätte ich auch (vermutlich schon mal geäußert):

- ein 3-4 cm tieferes Oberrohr beim "L" Rahmen, um mehr Freiheit für den Lenkerdurchlauf zu bekommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hehehe... mitm Papa werden warte ich noch mindestens so lange bis ich selber kein Kind mehr bin
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Na dann wird das mit der Starkschen Vermehrung aber wohl nix mehr 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß im neuen Job. Bleibst dem Siegerland treu oder verschlägt es dich jetzt zu den Hessen? Muss ja wissen wo ich mal wieder einfallen kann 

Meine Vorschläge:

XL und XXL mit etwas längeren Steuerrohren (10-20mm), ich kenn so gut wie keinen (außer Eisbein...) der nicht 2cm Spacer und oft noch 4cm Rise fährt. Und wenn ich mit dem Rad irgendwas noch nicht hatte, dann Kippgefühle.
Dafür das Sitzrohr noch etwas kürzer, auch so 10-20mm. Da war ich dann diese Saison sowohl im Harz als auch an der Nordkette häufiger überrascht wie hoch das mit der voll versenkten Reverb noch ist.

Geoverstellung: wir sollten mal eine Umfrage machen wer die 150mm wirklich nutzt. Wobei, mit 160er Gabel ergibt das natürlich schon ein schick straffes Setup vor allem wenn es noch leichter wird. Und mit 150mm in der Front fährt sich dieflache Einstellung definitiv besser. Bei 170 mag ich steil lieber, da fehlt mir dann doch oft der Grip vorne, was aber auch an meinem Unvermögen liegen könnte 

Lagersitze: muss das echt soo eng sein?


----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2013)

kippgefühle hat ich schon oftgenug, auch mit dem icb. 

Mich würde aber mal interessieren, warum man am XL rahmen ein 155 oder gar 160mm langes steuerrohr fahren sollte. Also ich seh den vorteil nicht, weder berg auf noch berg ab.

Oberrohr absenken wäre suuuper! überstandshöhe ist schon eher kritisch.
Sitzrohr kürzen, ne. Ich find die bikes sind lang genug, das man auch bei unserer größe (190cm) ein L fahren könnte wenn man es flacher mag. Ist ja nicht so, das man sich dann in ein mini bike rein zwängt. Das würde dir dann auch entgegen kommen, bezüglich des drucks auf dem vorderrad. Das sitzrohr ist ja schon eher kurz im vergleich zum rest.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2013)

K.A. wie hoch der Stack meines Torque ist, aber ich habe ein 160mm Steuerrohr und 1cm Spacer und Lowriser - höher dürfte es keinesfalls sein für mich mit 202cm.

Ich denke daher, für XXL (=>195 Körpergröße ) kann es ruhig ein 160er Steuerrohr sein. Muss aber nicht. 

Für XL ist es Unsinn, auch wenn jemand mit knapp 195cm dann eben 1-2cm Spacer extra braucht. Sonst passt es ja jemand mit 185cm nicht.
Das XL könnte ich auch fahren, 50cm Sitzrohr hab ich an meinem LV auch, mit 430 er Stütze.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2013)

Ich hab ja in der Planungsphase auch lange gesagt dass die 50cm Sitzrohr für mich das absolute Minimum darstellen, aber irgendwie muss ich sagen, es gibt Situationen bei denen ich mich mit 2cm weniger noch wohler fühlen würde. Ich schieb die Reverb ab und an bis Anschlag rein.

Beim Steuerrohr finde ich es halt auffällig wie viele 4cm Rise fahren oder 25-30mm Spacer mit 20mm Rise (bei mir der Fall). Sicher ist es so modularer, aber drüber diskutieren kann man ja mal 

Ist erstmal nur ein Vorschlag aus meiner Erfahrung der letzten Saison.


----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2013)

Eben, ich steh dem ja auch mehr oder weniger offen gegenüber. Aber das viele leute mit spacern und viel rise fahren ist für mich kein argument. Deshalb frag ich ja was ihr euch von einem längeren Steuerrohr erhofft?
 @Lt.AnimalMother konntest du mal eine testrunde auf größe L fahren? Ich glaube so langsam, dass viele durch die tendentiell kurzen sitzrohre eher zu einer nummer größer gegriffen haben und dann mit der reverb oder sonstigen arschliften probleme haben, was die mindesthöhe des sattels angeht. Und durch den zu großen rahmen dann auch fahrtechnik probleme auftauchen, zum beispiel: fehlender druck auf dem Vorderrad. 

Mag jemand mal mit einer L nach innsbruck zum testen kommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ... Mag jemand mal mit einer L nach innsbruck zum testen kommen?!



im Frühjahr gerne ...


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Neben der höheren Präzision würde auch das Gewinde im Rahmen wegfallen... wobei ich kaum glaube, dass das einer tot drehen kann...



Challenge Accepted !

meine 20cent: (ich 195cm, XL Rahmen)

- Ich hätte den Lenker auch gern etwas Höher. Aber das kann ich auch mit 35-40mm Rise am Lenker erreichen. Kippgefühle sind mit der Kiste wirklich ein Fremdwort für mich. Lenker höher machen ist zumindest einfacher als niedriger... 

- Wippe:
Habe jetzt alle Einstellungen in Flach / steil 150...190mm durch. Die Schraube wird in Zukunft bei 190mm flach fest korrodieren (222*70 dämpfer). Aber nur weil der lange Dämpfer nicht in 190/steil passt. Ein Umlenkhebel mit einer Einstellung zwischen 190 steil und flach wäre für mich also Perfekt.
Die Verstellung macht halt vor allem sinn für leute die 150mm fahren und vorne eine pike oder so mit 160mm und 650B.

- Tretlager: Dürfte für mich höher sein. ist schon grenzwertig tief ausgefallen.

- Zugverlegungen. Also sobald es die moveloc gibt brauchen sicher viele die verlegung am Oberrohr. 

- Loch im Rahmen für Reverb Leitung größer damit der Schnipi durchgeht.

- Flaschenhalter. Man alter mach die kotzschrauben am Unterrohr weg. nerven beim tragen und wofür?

- 650B/26 Enden. Geiler wäre natürlich verschiedene Druckstreben zu verkaufen. Das wäre deutlich leichter, weniger Schrauben, weniger Geräusche usw. 

- Generell zu upgrades: wäre natürlich immer schön wenn man die an alte Rahmen machen kann. Also z.b. reine 26" Druckstreben die auch in die erste Serie passen. Oder eine Carbon wippe ohne Verstellung.

- Gleitlager find ich gut. (Wann genau kommen jetzt eigentlich die V2 in Handel???)

- Rahmenhöhe (500mm) ist für mich perfekt.

- Oberfläche usw passt auch. 

- Der Anschlag für den Zug vom Umwerfer: vielleicht abfräßen das man beim montieren mit einem 12 Schlüssel oder so gegenhalten kann.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. November 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch dass sone achse schon ein bischen die Seitensteifigkeit erhöht.
> Warum denkst du da an eine durchgehende Hülse anstatt der bisher angeschweißten dicken Ringe? Damit das ganze an der Stelle nicht mehr so breit ist?
> 
> Gruss



Das ist schon eine durchgehende Achse im Rahmen... ich dachte der Wunsch ging eher in die Richtung Probleme mit schlecht fluchtenden Wippen zu beheben. Von daher ist durch diese Maßnahme nicht mehr Steifigkeit zu erwarten... allerdings kann ich was die Steifigkeit betrifft keine echten Defizite bei dem Rahmen erkennen, ein bissl Flex im Hinterbau ist durchaus angenehm. Wobei das natürlich Geschmackssache ist...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Eben, ich steh dem ja auch mehr oder weniger offen gegenüber. Aber das viele leute mit spacern und viel rise fahren ist für mich kein argument. Deshalb frag ich ja was ihr euch von einem längeren Steuerrohr erhofft?
> @_Lt.AnimalMother_ konntest du mal eine testrunde auf größe L fahren? Ich glaube so langsam, dass viele durch die tendentiell kurzen sitzrohre eher zu einer nummer größer gegriffen haben und dann mit der reverb oder sonstigen arschliften probleme haben, was die mindesthöhe des sattels angeht. Und durch den zu großen rahmen dann auch fahrtechnik probleme auftauchen, zum beispiel: fehlender druck auf dem Vorderrad.
> 
> Mag jemand mal mit einer L nach innsbruck zum testen kommen?!



Hey Eisbein,

die Aussage zur Rahmengröße möchte ich fast 1:1 unterschreiben. Ich tendiere mittlerweile auch wieder zu einem M-Rahmen. Gerade der Trip nach Kanada hat mir gezeigt, dass je nach Gelände ein kompaktes Rad deutlich einfacher zu handeln ist (die meisten Jungs da drüben sind echt kleine Rahmen gefahren). Und ein 50-55mm Vorbau finde ich auch nicht störend bei einem Enduro (um die Sitzlänge wieder ein bissl anzupassen).

Letztendlich kann man nicht genug Bikes haben  Muss ja alles mal getestet werden!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. November 2013)

@_Merlin_:

Das Thema Steuerrohrlänge schreit nach einer Abstimmungsrunde. Hoffentlich bekommen wir dazu wieder viele ICB-Fahrer an Bord, die ja schon die entsprechenden Erfahrungen gesammelt haben... da könnten wir für jede Größe schauen in welche Richtung eine eventuelle Veränderung gehen muss.

Die 190mm Option wird es wahrscheinlich weiterhin nur als inoffiziellen "Bonus" geben... ich werde das Thema aber noch mal intern zur Sprache bringen. Vielleicht wäre es auch ein gangbarer Weg das Bike auf 170/190 auszulegen, da wir nächstes Jahr sowieso noch ein echt geiles 150mm 650B Fully bringen wollen... vielleicht hat der ein oder andere das Teil schon in Brixen gesehen. Echt lecker!!!

Bei den Druckstreben bleibt es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einer Variante. Sonst gibt das wieder ein riesen-Nerv mit dem Handling.

Die Gleitlager müssten eigentlich verfügbar sein. Wenn der Artikel noch nicht online ist und die Dinger schon Ärger machen, dann schreibt mal ne kurze Nachricht über das Kontaktformular (Hans dürfte grad schlecht zu erreichen sein, wegen der Taichung Bike Week).
Die Kugellager für MY15 habe ich völlig undemokratisch beschlossen. Ich habe es im Laufe der Jahre immer wieder mit Gleitlagern probiert, weil die Vorteile in der Theorie überwiegen... aber in der Praxis bin ich doch irgendwie immer mehr oder weniger auf die Fresse geflogen...

Umwerferanschlag: Der wird auch geändert, damit er auch vom Winkel des Zuges her besser passt. Befestigt wir der ganz Spaß dann mit einem E-Ring.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Thema Steuerrohrlänge schreit nach einer Abstimmungsrunde. Hoffentlich bekommen wir dazu wieder viele ICB-Fahrer an Bord, die ja schon die entsprechenden Erfahrungen gesammelt haben... da könnten wir für jede Größe schauen in welche Richtung eine eventuelle Veränderung gehen muss.



sehe da keinen Handlungsbedarf. Wems zu niedrig ist wie mir - der nimmt einen Lenker mit mehr Rise - fertig.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die 190mm Option wird es wahrscheinlich weiterhin nur als inoffiziellen "Bonus" geben... ich werde das Thema aber noch mal intern zur Sprache bringen. Vielleicht wäre es auch ein gangbarer Weg das Bike auf 170/190 auszulegen, da wir nächstes Jahr sowieso noch ein echt geiles 150mm 650B Fully bringen wollen... vielleicht hat der ein oder andere das Teil schon in Brixen gesehen. Echt lecker!!!



Also die 190 zu 170 merkt man schon (gut monarch und vivid....)

Für diejenigen die 150mm fahren gibt es halt deutlich leichtere Bikes die das gleiche liefern. Wenn Carver da sowieso noch was bringt.... 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei den Druckstreben bleibt es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einer Variante. Sonst gibt das wieder ein riesen-Nerv mit dem Handling.



och komm schon 




Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Gleitlager müssten eigentlich verfügbar sein. Wenn der Artikel noch nicht online ist und die Dinger schon Ärger machen, dann schreibt mal ne kurze Nachricht über das Kontaktformular (Hans dürfte grad schlecht zu erreichen sein, wegen der Taichung Bike Week).
> Die Kugellager für MY15 habe ich völlig undemokratisch beschlossen. Ich habe es im Laufe der Jahre immer wieder mit Gleitlagern probiert, weil die Vorteile in der Theorie überwiegen... aber in der Praxis bin ich doch irgendwie immer mehr oder weniger auf die Fresse geflogen...



Muss ich mal nerven gehen. brauch vor allem ein neues Gleitlager. 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Umwerferanschlag: Der wird auch geändert, damit er auch vom Winkel des Zuges her besser passt. Befestigt wir der ganz Spaß dann mit einem E-Ring.



Wenn man den Anschlag richtig dreht passt der ja optimal. Problem ist das der sich beim festmachen mitdreht. daher meinte ich was zum gegen halten. 

e ring - ich bin gespannt. Ob das dann hält ohne das es das ding verzieht? Sollte ja schon richtig fest sein. sonst hat man schnell wieder einen Butter Schalthebel.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn man den Anschlag richtig dreht passt der ja optimal. Problem ist das der sich beim festmachen mitdreht. daher meinte ich was zum gegen halten.
> 
> e ring - ich bin gespannt. Ob das dann hält ohne das es das ding verzieht? Sollte ja schon richtig fest sein. sonst hat man schnell wieder einen Butter Schalthebel.



Du hast wahrscheinlich einen SRAM Umwerfer, oder? Bei den Shimanos passt der Winkel nicht so optimal (oder wars umgekehrt? Habs grad nitt im Kopp...).
Mit dem E-Ring wird das Ding vermutlich schon minimal Spiel haben (solange keine Zugspannung drauf ist)... aber das ändert am Hebelweg nichts... und weicher wird die Befestigung ja auch nicht.

Sooo... Zeit was zu Futtern und ein lecker französisches Weinchen abzupumpen 

Bis denne,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

Hm Wein ist gute idee 

also ich hab den slx umwerfer... passt gut.

hab den aber auch gut ausgerichtet.

Aber was solls , sobald geld über ist kommt eh die XX1 

hätte mit ering halt bedenken das das schnell ausnackelt. dann lieber so wie jetzt, das runde ding auf beiden seite flach machen und eine Aluschraube rein - recht perfekte Lösung.


----------



## vscope (4. November 2013)

Warum machen wir eigentlich nicht hinten ein 650b und ein 26er loch in der wippe und vorne 3 löcher für 150, 170 u 190?

Dann könnte man auch 64° 170mm fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

weil die 190 die 170er Löcher mit langem Dämpfer sind?

Also für mich ein einziges loch zwischen 170 flach und steil 

Oder man dreht nicht den flipchip sondern wechselt die wippen (alle aus Carbon natürlich )


----------



## vscope (4. November 2013)

Ich meine in die vordere aufnahme des dämpfers am rahmen 3 löcher...


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

bringt nix. da geht doch sofort der dämpfer an. 
hab da jetzt schon nicht sonderlich viel luft zwischen vivid luftkammer und dem Rahmen.

und so eine Variante wie Leidwill find ich auhc nicht so prickelnd. 
gleiches Problem wie an der wippe: wer verstellen will muss mit mehr gewicht, mehr Teilen, mehr knarzen usw.

bin für kiss


----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2013)

ich fahr auch gern mal die 150er variante, aber auch nur wenn den ganzen tag blocktrialerei auf dem plan steh


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

für sowas hau ich einfach mehr luft in dämpfer / gabel.
dann wird auch noch das Tretlager höher


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. November 2013)

Noch haben die Verstellstützen 150mm, die erste mit 170mm gibts auch schon. Die würde ich nicht mal in den Rahmen kriegen.

Ich bin dafür das die Sitzrohre kürzer werden, quer durch die Rahmengrößen. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

also in meinen 500mm Rahmen würde ich die Movelock mit 200mm verstellweg genau rein bekommen. Von daher  alles gut 

Endlich mal was wo die normal-großen Menschen vorteile haben.


----------



## Makke (4. November 2013)

... hier wäre ein Kozept wie bei den guten alten Prceed FST hilfreich ... Rahmen höhe 50cm aber auf 48 kürzbar ... 
Aber 1-2 cm kürzer wäre durchaus nicht schlecht ... ich komme hoffentlich aber auch so klar, denn der Rahmen ist so hoch wie ein SX-Trail in L und 15mm flacher als ein Stumpi.
Rein rechnerisch, sollte ich eine 150er Variostütze verbaut bekommen.


----------



## f4lkon (4. November 2013)

Wenn ich bald meine Moveloc 170 habe, würde ich nichts gegen ein 1cm tieferes Sitzrohr beim L Rahmen haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Eisbein,
> 
> die Aussage zur Rahmengröße möchte ich fast 1:1 unterschreiben. Ich tendiere mittlerweile auch wieder zu einem M-Rahmen. Gerade der Trip nach Kanada hat mir gezeigt, dass je nach Gelände ein kompaktes Rad deutlich einfacher zu handeln ist (die meisten Jungs da drüben sind echt kleine Rahmen gefahren). Und ein 50-55mm Vorbau finde ich auch nicht störend bei einem Enduro (um die Sitzlänge wieder ein bissl anzupassen).
> 
> ...



Ich fahr ja schon nen 60er Vorbau, der höchstens noch einem 50er weicht. Was müsste ich dann mit nem L fahren? 80? Nee...
40 war mir am XL schon zu kurz und 70 fuhr sich Kacke.

Wüsste nicht wieso der zu groß sein sollte


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

von den kürzbaren halte ich nicht viel.
Das was da oben mehr an Material ist hilft doch nix. Sattelstütze muss ich genauso weit versenken. 

Erkläre mir einer den Vorteil von den kürzbaren.


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Eisbein,
> 
> die Aussage zur Rahmengröße möchte ich fast 1:1 unterschreiben. Ich tendiere mittlerweile auch wieder zu einem M-Rahmen. Gerade der Trip nach Kanada hat mir gezeigt, dass je nach Gelände ein kompaktes Rad deutlich einfacher zu handeln ist (die meisten Jungs da drüben sind echt kleine Rahmen gefahren). Und ein 50-55mm Vorbau finde ich auch nicht störend bei einem Enduro (um die Sitzlänge wieder ein bissl anzupassen).


Na endlich! So langsam versteht mich jemand... 
Seit meinem ersten Blick auf die Geo vom ICB schwanke ich zwischen S und M bei 1,78m. Viele haben mir zu M oder sogar L geraten, aber meine Erfahrungswerte mit anderen Rädern sagen, dass S zwar bergauf grenzwertig sein könnte, ich mich bergab aber mit ca.40cm Reach sehr wohl fühle. 

Was für mich problematisch werden könnte, ist vielleicht die Sitzhöhe. Deshalb die Frage: Wie tief muss die Reverb (oder andere Sattelstützen) im S-Rahmen mindestens versenkt werden? Achtung: Ich meine nicht die 8cm, die RS für die Reverb vorgibt, sondern die Vorgabe von Carver für den Rahmen.


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

denke mit den 8cm kommst schon hin.
die SS sollte sich halt am oberrohr abstützen - und da bist dann ja drüber?

aber stefan hat für S wahrscheinlich genaue Werte.


----------



## vscope (4. November 2013)

Ich bin 1.80 und kleiner als m würd ich nicht empfehlen.
S ist sicher zu krass...


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. November 2013)

Nicht sicher. Ich könnte das auch mit Zahlen belegen, aber hier soll es um Ideen und Anregungen für 2015 gehen.

Also on topic: Wären Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten wie bei Propain und Alutech möglich? Wird dadurch insgesamt das Preisniveau angehoben? 
So könnten z.B. Bewohner hochalpiner Bergregionen die für sie völlig überflüssige hydraulische Sattelstützep) abbestellen oder ICB03/XX1-Fahrer mit Fahrwerksfetisch den Vivid Air direkt mitbestellen. Und Leute mit sehr wenig Geld würden vielleicht doch noch für 2000 oder weniger ans ICB01 kommen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. November 2013)

Servus B.Scheuert (schöner Nick ),

wegen der Einstecktiefe:
Bei der DIN-Prüfung werden die Rahmen bei 75mm Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze geprüft. Wir haben jetzt keine gesonderten Tests mit weniger Einstecktiefe gemacht... die meisten Sattelstützen haben ja mindestens 75mm bis zur Markierung. Ich persönlich denke, dass es reicht wenn die Unterkante der Sattelstütze etwas unterhalb der Unterkante des Gussets ist, das ist aber wie gesagt nicht gesondert geprüft worden.

Was die Optionen zur Individualisierung betrifft, so müsstest Du spezielle Wünsche direkt in Deiner XXL-Filiale klären. Von Carver aus kann das garnicht direkt organisiert werden (=> OEM Einkauf und so).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. November 2013)

Nach wie vor,radstand verstellung über Schiene oder Bohrungen im ausfallende.spart Geld,gewicht,Zeit und Lärm.
2 ausfallenden kosten Geld,sind schwerer als ein festes ubdcdann die druckstrebe ist wohl die teuerste Variante mit größtem Aufwand beim Umbau sowie kosten.und an liteville ähnliche Systeme würde ich nicht gerne ran ;-)
wichtig wäre dann nur,dass man die postmountaufnahme wechseln kann,falls mans in unsensibler Laune das gewinde durchnudelt :-D

und ja kompatibilität mit den alten rahmen wäre Hammer!!
Die leichtere und einfacher zu handhabende wippe würde ich sofort nehmen!!!
nach wie vor 150-170 steil bis flach,aber Löcher statt x-chip und die form so bearbeitet,dass 222mm Dämpfer in beiden Positionen passt


----------



## Pintie (5. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> und die form so bearbeitet,dass 222mm Dämpfer in beiden Positionen passt



Der 222 dämpfer passt nicht in 190/steil stellung weil die Kettenstrebe nicht weit genug "ausfedern" kann. das liegt nicht an der wippe


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus B.Scheuert (schöner Nick ),
> 
> wegen der Einstecktiefe:
> Bei der DIN-Prüfung werden die Rahmen bei 75mm Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze geprüft. Wir haben jetzt keine gesonderten Tests mit weniger Einstecktiefe gemacht... die meisten Sattelstützen haben ja mindestens 75mm bis zur Markierung. Ich persönlich denke, dass es reicht wenn die Unterkante der Sattelstütze etwas unterhalb der Unterkante des Gussets ist, das ist aber wie gesagt nicht gesondert geprüft worden...
> ...



Mit sowas ist mir schonmal ein Sitzrohr abgebrochen an einem Konkurrenzprodukt. 
Die 8cm Mindesteinstecktiefe bzw. bis unterhalb Gusset reichen nicht (ich hatte die Stütze soweit drin), da müssten schon sehr enge Toleranzen des Sitzrohrinnendurchmessers und 100% perfekte Schweissnähte à la Liteville gegeben sein. Und Liteville schreibt 15cm vor.

50cm Sitzrohr reichen aber auch bei 15cm Einstecktiefe und Schrittlänge 105cm. 
53cm sind mit Versenkstütze und unter 100cm Schrittlänge zu hoch.
Apropos: kann man das Sitzrohr an den aktuellen Rahmen absägen, wenn man den Schlitz mit endbohrung verlängert??

Macht die Dämpferoption 222mm überhaupt Sinn, wenn der Lenkwinkel dadurch und eine passende 180er Gabel nocmal flacher wird???


----------



## Pintie (5. November 2013)

mit 222 dämpfer in 190 flach ist die geo praktisch gleich mit 216 dämpfer in 170 steil.

mit vergleichbaren sag usw...

der Lenkwinkel ändert sich praktisch nicht. (und wird sicher nicht zu flach).

ich fahre gerade vorne die 170mm lyrik - das harmoniert mit den 190mm wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## messias (6. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Apropos: kann man das Sitzrohr an den aktuellen Rahmen absägen, wenn man den Schlitz mit endbohrung verlängert??



Ja, kann man. Hatte Stefan vor einer ganzen Weile mal geschrieben.


----------



## andre225 (6. November 2013)

Bei der Größe ist ja auch nicht immer nur die Höhe ausschlaggebend, sondern auch die Form. Das kann man pauschal gar nicht so sagen und muss man einfach ausprobieren.http://www.swisscubancigars.de/index.php/romeo-y-julieta-cuban-cigars.html


----------



## 01wheeler (6. November 2013)

andre225 schrieb:


> Bei der Größe ist ja auch nicht immer nur die Höhe ausschlaggebend, sondern auch die Form. Das kann man pauschal gar nicht so sagen und muss man einfach ausprobieren.



glaube ich schon mal in einem anderen Zusammenhang gehört zu haben 

Ich wäre für einen Flaschenhalter ...duck und weg ....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Nach wie vor,radstand verstellung über Schiene oder Bohrungen im ausfallende.spart Geld,gewicht,Zeit und Lärm.
> 2 ausfallenden kosten Geld,sind schwerer als ein festes ubdcdann die druckstrebe ist wohl die teuerste Variante mit größtem Aufwand beim Umbau sowie kosten.und an liteville ähnliche Systeme würde ich nicht gerne ran ;-)
> wichtig wäre dann nur,dass man die postmountaufnahme wechseln kann,falls mans in unsensibler Laune das gewinde durchnudelt :-D
> 
> ...



Wir haben hier einen klassischen Zielkonflikt... einerseits soll das ICB leichter werden andererseits sind die Verstelloptionen schon eine schöne Spielerei. Und dann soll die Karre ja auch noch ästhetischen Gesichtpunkten gerecht werden...

Deswegen bin ich auch nicht davon begeistert einfach mehrere Löcher in die Ausfallenden zu machen. Erstens ist sparen wir durch die notwendige Größe des Ausfallendes kaum Gewicht, zweitens brauchen wir eine super-aufwändige Bremsaufnahme, die noch nicht mal DAU-sicher ist (die derzeitige Lösung macht eine falsch angeschraubte Bremse nahezu unmöglich und manche Rückfragen z.B. zum Geo-Verstellsystem haben gezeigt, dass extrem sicherheitsrelevante Details "fail-safe" ausgelegt werden sollten... nicht jeder Fahrer ist Mechaniker!) und dritten sieht es nicht wirklich schön aus.

Bei der Kompatibilität zum alten Rahmen sehe ich die Sache schon positiver... wenn wir keine großen Geo-Änderungen vornehmen, dann können wir die Längen- und Einbaumaße evtl. beibehalten.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Wie gesagt... die 222er Dämpfer-Option wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur ein Bonus bleiben. Das ganze Yoke und Tretlager müssten hier angepasst werden, damit der Platz für 222er Dämpfer *plus* steile Position (die dann eigentlich unnötig wird...) zur Verfügung steht. In Anbetracht der Werkzeugkosten ist das ein ziemlich hoher Aufwand für einen sehr geringen Zusatznutzen. Trotzdem werde ich das Thema "großer Federweg" noch mal intern ansprechen!


----------



## Pintie (6. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Wie gesagt... die 222er Dämpfer-Option wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur ein Bonus bleiben. Das ganze Yoke und Tretlager müssten hier angepasst werden, damit der Platz für 222er Dämpfer *plus* steile Position (die dann eigentlich unnötig wird...) zur Verfügung steht. In Anbetracht der Werkzeugkosten ist das ein ziemlich hoher Aufwand für einen sehr geringen Zusatznutzen. Trotzdem werde ich das Thema "großer Federweg" noch mal intern ansprechen!




Die "190 steil" Stellung braucht man dann wirklich nicht.
Perfekt wäre eine stellung zwischen 190 steil und flach. 
nicht wegen der Winkel, sondern um das Tretlager etwas höher zu bekommen.

Das ist eine der Dinge die mich schon nervt. Das Tretlager ist schon sehr tief geworden. Obwohl ich mich beim treten schon ganz schön dran gewöhnt habe (irgendwann denkt man gar nicht mehr drüber nach wann man treten darf); hab ich schon öfter Bodenkontakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. November 2013)

Das mit der Tretlagerhöhe geht mir genauso... fahre mittlerweile die steile Position mit höherem Tretlager. Ich denke der "tiefe-Tretlager-Trend" ist ziemlich im Sättigungsbereich... der Vorteil beim ballern ist recht klein gegenüber dem Nachteil beim klettern und auf tretlastigen Trails...


----------



## Pintie (6. November 2013)

Was wirklich noch ein Feature wäre:
von Werk aus Folie auf den Sitzstreben. 

Oder gleich ein Gummi wie an der Kettenstrebe. (der weiter rum gehen sollte).

Trotz KeFü, Shadow plus usw... die Kette schafft es halt doch bis an die Sitzstreben. 

Wenn ich mir meine echt dicke 3M Folie so anschaue haut die da auch ordentlich dagegen.

Das Blaue Elox schaut ja super aus - leider ist es nicht sehr haltbar. 
Hab schon silberne Stellen unterm Tretlager und am steuerrohr. Die waren nach 20km da... 

Mit der Folie ist das kein Problem. 

Druckstreben:


----------



## cmi (6. November 2013)

welche folie hast du denn drauf merlin? sieht mir ja nach nem must buy bei dem schönen blau aus


----------



## arghlol (6. November 2013)

Das dürfte so etwas sein: http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...tz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-4cm-x-20cm.html


----------



## Pintie (6. November 2013)

jup genau sowas...

gibt da einige Stellen am Rahmen wo die sinnvoll ist.

hab die an der rechten Sitzstrebe.
rechte KEttenstrebe, da wo der gummi dildo nicht schützt.
am steuerrohr rechts und links ein kleines rundes stück wo die Züge reiben.
am unterrohr.
am oberrohr wo die bremshebel ankommen.


Das blaue elox ist leider sehr dünn. und sehr schnell weg.

Alternativ Edding in passendem Blau


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. November 2013)

meine Druck- und Kettenstreben sind auch schon komplett zerballert. Ein Glück hab ich RAW genommen und bin kein Ästhet. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (7. November 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> meine Druck- und Kettenstreben sind auch schon komplett zerballert. Ein Glück hab ich RAW genommen und bin kein Ästhet.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Heyhey 
wie schauts mit deinem Elka Stage 5 im ICB fahrbericht aus?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. November 2013)

Komm grad kaum dazu das Rad zu bewegen.
Dauert noch.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## cmi (7. November 2013)

arghlol schrieb:


> Das dürfte so etwas sein: http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...tz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-4cm-x-20cm.html



danke 

das klingt ja so, als wäre es am besten das ganze bike damit zuzupflastern


----------



## Slicker (7. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Eisbein,
> 
> die Aussage zur Rahmengröße möchte ich fast 1:1 unterschreiben. Ich tendiere mittlerweile auch wieder zu einem M-Rahmen. Gerade der Trip nach Kanada hat mir gezeigt, dass je nach Gelände ein kompaktes Rad deutlich einfacher zu handeln ist (die meisten Jungs da drüben sind echt kleine Rahmen gefahren). Und ein 50-55mm Vorbau finde ich auch nicht störend bei einem Enduro (um die Sitzlänge wieder ein bissl anzupassen).
> 
> ...



Da muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben und die "tiefe-front-fraktion" unterstützen!
Bin 193, schrittlänge ca93 und mit meinem L Rahmen top zufrieden! Fahre das ICB 2 quasi im Standard-Aufbau, OHNE Spacer, Lenker mit wenig Rise und den kurzen (40er??) Vorbau. Fahre eigentlich ausschließlich 170/flach.
Und nein, wird nicht hauptsächlich im Park gefahren... ca. 80% "Touren".

Würde definitiv gegen ein längeres Steuerrohr stimmen! blooooß nich!

Slicker


----------



## vscope (8. November 2013)

Ich finde das Tretlager nicht zu flach...
Komme problemlos überall drüber. 
Habs auch mit anderen Bikes verglichen und es ist
teilweise sogar höher... 
Kann vielleicht sein daß bei manchen Bikes wo der Lenkwinkel gegen 63 grad geht das Problem auftritt?


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

nö bei mir entspricht der LW den specs.

drüber komme ich auch überall. aber bei meinen bissherigen bikes (auch 170mm federweg) konnte ich noch an stellen treten wo das mit dem icb nicht geht.

solange man die krubeln horizontal hat ist alles wunderbar. da kann man stufen runterfahren ohne bodenkontakt wo man nicht glaubt das das geht.

aber auf trails mit wurzeln steinen usw, vor allem wenns mal kurz bergauf geht nervt es wenn man dauernd mit dem Pedal aufgeht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2013)

Ich hab mit dem ICB deutlich weniger Bodenkontakt bergauf als mit meinem Curare vorher. Und das Curare hat ein reichlich hohes Tretlager, hing aber wohl abartig im Federweg bergauf.
Für mich muss da auch nichts höher, oder wenn dann nur dezent, 5mm oder so.


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nö bei mir entspricht der LW den specs.
> 
> drüber komme ich auch überall. aber bei meinen bissherigen bikes (auch 170mm federweg) konnte ich noch an stellen treten wo das mit dem icb nicht geht.
> 
> ...



Welche Kurbellänge und welche Pedale(Saint?) hast du denn verbaut? Vielleicht lässt sich darüber das Problem lösen. Maximale Bodenfreiheit(theoretisch 6mm mehr als die Saint!) liefern die Crampons.


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

175er Kurbel. saint Pedale. Wobei ich die jetzt nicht mal soooo dick finde.

wenn mal neue Pedale dann die: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276

übrigens gerade im Angebot.

und mehr gebe ich für Pedale nicht aus. Sind halt irgendwie auch verschleißteile. Außerdem brauch ich bei Schuhgröße 48 und 100kg welche die Fläche haben und nicht flexen wie ein Dildo.

ich hatte ja Anfangs die 170er kurbel. Interesannter Weiße bin ich mit der genau so oft am Boden gewesen wie mit der 175er. 

Aber ist halt so. Muss man sich halt anpassen. und mit mehr schwung fahren.


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das mit der Tretlagerhöhe geht mir genauso... fahre mittlerweile die steile Position mit höherem Tretlager. Ich denke der "tiefe-Tretlager-Trend" ist ziemlich im Sättigungsbereich... der Vorteil beim ballern ist recht klein gegenüber dem Nachteil beim klettern und auf tretlastigen Trails...



Ich habs ja gesacht.... Aber die Manta und GTI Fraktion wollte halt nicht. Warte nochmal 1 Jahr dann ist auch das Thema Kettenstrebenlänge / "Easy Rider revival Lenkwinkel" soweit....



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCEeg6-ax6Y"]Easy rider intro - born to be wild - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (8. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 175er Kurbel. saint Pedale. Wobei ich die jetzt nicht mal soooo dick finde.
> 
> wenn mal neue Pedale dann die: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276
> 
> ...




ha, die habe ich mir grade bestellt, sind angekommen, machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und sind wirklich leicht und zu dem Preis, top!


----------



## Paramedicus (8. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und mehr gebe ich für Pedale nicht aus. Sind halt irgendwie auch verschleißteile. Außerdem brauch ich bei Schuhgröße 48 und 100kg welche die Fläche haben und nicht flexen wie ein Dildo.
> .




Merlin7:  rechte KEttenstrebe, da wo der gummi dildo nicht schützt.






Sag mal Merlin, warum metapherst du denn nun in kurzer Frequenz mit dem Spielzeug rum? Unausgelastet?


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

ja. freundin kommt erst montag wieder und war dann 2 wochen weg 

nochmal zum Thema Horst link:

also es schaut so aus als ob die neuen gleitlager und Achse wirklich besser funktioniert.
sitzt beim einbau etwas fester, aber nach den ersten 50km läuft das jetzt super, geräuschfrei und ohne Spiel.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ha, die habe ich mir grade bestellt, sind angekommen, machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und sind wirklich leicht und zu dem Preis, top!



Gelegentlich mal die Achsschraube unter der Abdeckkappe auf ausreichend Loctite kontrollieren, nem Kumpel ist die mitten auf ner Tour rausgefallen, das war recht blöd...


----------



## Daniel12 (10. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gelegentlich mal die Achsschraube unter der Abdeckkappe auf ausreichend Loctite kontrollieren, nem Kumpel ist die mitten auf ner Tour rausgefallen, das war recht blöd...



danke für den tip!


----------



## bansaiman (10. November 2013)

Wie wäre es,wenn man die ISCG Platte entfernen könnte wie beim Devinci Dixon?
spart wieder etwas gewicht bei denen,die keine kettenführung wollen und sie verschleisst bis dahin nicht unnötig.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. November 2013)

Hi Bansaimann,

hast Du zufällig ein Bild greifbar oder nen Link, wo man das im Detail sehen kann?
Die Idee ist prinzipiell interessant... aber auch eine Frage des Aufwandes.

Was ich auf jeden Fall für MY15 sicher stellen möchte, ist das die ISCG-Aufnahme noch mal bündigmit dem Tretlager überfräst wird. Das ist wichtig beim Einsatz einer Hammerschmidt... wobei... fährt sowas noch jemand? War eigentlich geil das Teil, aber irgendwie sieht man nicht mehr viele davon...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2013)

Canyon hatte auch so eine abnehmbare Platte, das fand ich ziemlich blöd (auch weil die nur mit HS ging). 
Ist es denn ein Mehrgewicht für diese drei Ösen?

Die Platte am Canyon musste dann ja eh in drei Gewindenuppis eingeschraubt werden, also glaub nicht dass sowas Gewicht spart, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Pintie (12. November 2013)

hi stefan...

nach dem detail hab ich auch gegoogled und nichts gefunden. 
Wäre sicher interessant wenn man die abmachen kann. 

wegen HS:
überfräßen ist nicht das problem. sondern das die Tretlagerachse nicht zentrisch zwischen den 3 Schrauben liegt.

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=654269

hab bei mir mal gemessen, meine ISCG ist auch 0,5mm außer mittig.
bei der KEfü stört das nicht, (und wenn die XX1 kommt sowie nicht mehr )
aber bei HS gibts da wohl Probleme.

Ich glaub auch das die HS aus stirbt. letztes Jahr hab ich da noch viel mehr davon gesehen als jetzt.

Das einzige Pro Argument ist ja die Bodenfreiheit, und das bekommt man jetzt mit einer XX1 auch genauso hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. November 2013)

Ich weiß hier nur von einem der versucht hat die Hammermüller zu montieren und das daran scheiterte dass die ISCG05 axial verschoben angeschweißt war...
Aber ich glaub dass die Leute sich eher 1x11 dran schrauben als den Klotz rum zu schleppen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. November 2013)

Das mit der Radialverschiebung (außermittig) ist ganz klar ein No-Go. Das soll schon bei der nächsten Lieferung nicht mehr vorkommen.
Zusätzlich reagiert die Hammerschmidt aber sehr empfindlich auf minimalen Verzug der ISCG-Aufnahme (die Fläche muss möglichst Plan und rechtwinklig zur Tretlagerachse sein)... diese Fehlerquelle lässt sich gut mit überfräsen eliminieren.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## bansaiman (12. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Bansaimann,
> 
> hast Du zufällig ein Bild greifbar oder nen Link, wo man das im Detail sehen kann?
> Die Idee ist prinzipiell interessant... aber auch eine Frage des Aufwandes.
> ...




Die Platte sieht dann so aus:

http://www.sicklines.com/review/devinci_wilson/2011_devinci_wilson_frame11a.jpg

der Tretlagerbereich so:

http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2011/09/19/1316457562695-18x8swwevurio-670-80.jpg


----------



## Pintie (12. November 2013)

und wenn man kein isgc will ist das einfach ein ring oder?

schon nett gemacht. aber halt aufwendiger in der Fertigung.


----------



## bansaiman (12. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und wenn man kein isgc will ist das einfach ein ring oder?
> 
> schon nett gemacht. aber halt aufwendiger in der Fertigung.



ja,für den Ringfinger z.B.oder was einem sonst vorschwebt 
habe ich mir auch gedacht,aber man könnte doch selbiges mit weniger vielen gefrästen zähnen machen und trotzdem stabil bleiben.deswegen habe ich trotzdem mal gefragt,weil prinzipiell jute Sache.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2013)

Na die canyon Lösung ist da einfacher und hängt auch nicht an der Lagerschale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. November 2013)

canyon ist aber extremer kompromiss ...

will man die isgc habe braucht man 3 schrauben extra.
will man sie nicht, hast trotzdem extra schrauben im Rahmen.

da finde ich die andere Lösung besser. Wenn man die da nicht will hat man minimal mehr alu sonst nix. und auch viel weniger Ecken für dreck.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hi...
> Ich glaub auch das die HS aus stirbt. letztes Jahr hab ich da noch viel mehr davon gesehen als jetzt.
> 
> Das einzige Pro Argument ist ja die Bodenfreiheit, und das bekommt man jetzt mit einer XX1 auch genauso hin.



Oh nein! Das war nur ein Punkt. Außerdem perfekte, kompakte Kettenführung integriert, größere Bandbreite als 1x10 und auch 1x11 und vor allem das latenzfreie Schalten - auch wenn du im Gegenhang steckst und feststellst, das du hättest schalten sollen...die HS flutscht ohne Rumpeln, Rattern und Keifen lässig den Normalgang ein und du kannst ohne Unterbrechung weiterkeulen.
Das vermisse ich sehr. Wäre da nur nicht diese eine Kilo extra....


----------



## Kharne (6. Dezember 2013)

Wenn doch eh ein 650B 150mm Bike kommt, würde ich die 150er Option im ICB wegfallen lassen 
und es stattdessen als 160mm 650B Enduro/190mm 26" Superenduro (oder wieauchimmer man 
das Ding nennen soll) Plattform anbieten. Dann kann man die 150er Position in der Wippe 
wegfallen lassen und die so konstruieren, dass der 222er Dämpfer in flach und steil passt.

Das Steuerrohr würde ich so lassen, die Front höher setzen geht immer, tiefer nur über hässliche 
und teure Umwege. Das Oberrohr kann aber tiefer, dann gibts bei XL auch kein Problem 
mehr mit anschlagenden Bremshebeln.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Dezember 2013)

Das Oberrohr ein wenig mehr abrunden. Was hab ich mir da jetzt schon an blauen Flecken nach vermurksten Landungen geholt


----------



## olsche (13. Dezember 2013)

Da immer mehr 1x10/11 fahren, könnte man die Umwerferbefestigung schraubbar machen, oder?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## bansaiman (13. Dezember 2013)

Also die Sache mit schraubbarer umwerfer Aufnahme und dem iscg tab sowie oberrohr sind gut.aber die winkelverstellung bleibt mal brav da.ist ja eines der wichtigen Merkmale,dass ich auch gern nutze.ich fahre mein ICB mit 2 Dämpfern in 3 fw Einstellungen ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2013)

olsche schrieb:


> Da immer mehr 1x10/11 fahren, könnte man die Umwerferbefestigung schraubbar machen, oder?
> 
> Gruß,
> Olsche



Das sind doch nur zwei Gewindebohrungen im Yoke, was soll da noch zusätzlich schraubbar sein?


----------



## bansaiman (21. Dezember 2013)

[/quote]Stefan[/quote]

Ganz wichtiger Vorschlag:

ordert dieses mal doch größere bzw wirklich ausreichende Mengen des Rades.ich verstehe nicht wie der Fehler mit den geringen Bestellungen seitens Carver gemacht werden konnte.deswegen sind euch soooo viele Kunden zu Propain und anderer Konkurrenten abgewandert,da so viele ohne ICB dagestanden hätten.ihr habt euch doch ein riesen Geschäft dich die Lappen gehen lassen und dem Erfolg eures Projektes selbst ein Bein gestellt.wirklich schade für das tolle Rad ubdcdann das Projekt ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2013)

Da ist Stefan der falsche Ansprechpartner, zumal er mittlerweile bei Fusion unter Vertrag ist  
Für die Bestellungen ist Hans zuständig. Und die sind seit ungefähr Oktober raus. Wohl noch weniger als letztes Jahr.
Die Chefs bei Carver sehen das anscheinend anders als wir...


----------



## f4lkon (21. Dezember 2013)

Immerhin kann er sagen, dass er das geilste Rad bei Carver mit Hilfe des Forums gemacht hat. Da die Chefs das anscheinend nicht so sehen, kann ich gut verstehen, dass er da weg ist. Ich bin auch nicht traurig, wenn es nicht sooo viele icb's gibt  Natürlich ist es für jeden Interessenten besonders frustrierend, gerade weil die Rahmensets oder das erste ICB01 für den Preis einmalig waren. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es ein ICB 2015 geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2013)

Es ist 2015 eine Überarbeitung geplant, die Stefan übernehmen wird, auch wenn er jetzt bei Fusion ist. Deswegen ja über haupt der Thread hier


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Dezember 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Für die Bestellungen ist Hans zuständig.



Einspruch. Die Stückzahlen werden von den XXL-Häusern bestimmt, nicht von mir.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Einspruch. Die Stückzahlen werden von den XXL-Häusern bestimmt, nicht von mir.
> Gruß Hans


Das hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, ich sagte nur dass Du und nicht Stefan die Bestellung ausbaden darfst


----------



## Kharne (21. Dezember 2013)

Vorschlag für MJ15: Verbindliche Vorbestellung nach der EB. Und zwar mit Tamtam angekündigt und mit mehr als 2 Wochen Zeitfenster.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Dezember 2013)

Wir arbeiten dran...


----------



## cryptic. (27. März 2014)

Wenn das 15er nur noch in 27,5 gebaut wird, dann bitte mit kürzeren Kettenstreben!


----------



## Pintie (27. März 2014)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Wenn das 15er nur noch in 27,5 gebaut wird, dann bitte mit kürzeren Kettenstreben!


dann trifft der reifen aber das yoke.... 
zumindest wenn man zum bike passende 2,4 oder so reifen fährt wird mit 650B keine kürzere KEttenstrebe möglich sein


----------



## Makke (27. März 2014)

keine Angst, das wird nicht passieren ... den ein 2015er IBC wird es nicht geben ... behaupte ich mal so ... Carver hat sich hier seit Dezember nicht mehr blicken lassen ...


----------



## olsche (27. März 2014)

Das denke ich auch.... 
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

